# organisation , retouche et renommer photos sur ipad .



## edou68 (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour
N'ayant pas d'ipad mais était sur mac os j'aurai besoin de conseils . Mes parents étant amateur de photographie recherche un moyen de trier , retoucher et organiser leur photos en vacances dès qu ils en prennent pour ne pas perdre du temps une fois le boullot recommencer .... Ils sont sur windows mais vont acheter un mac bientôt , ils avait penser a un macbook air , mais je me suis demander si un mac mini et un ipad n'était pas mieux ... Je sais que une fois la photo prise on peut la mettre sur l'ipad via le kit de connexion ( jusque la ca va ... ) mais ils aimeraient directement renommer la photo créer des événement donc les organiser les trier, un peu de retouche et au retour pouvoir les transférer sur le mac sans devoir tout refaire évidement ... J'ai trouver quelques api sympa comme filterstrom pro et photogene , mais il n'est nul par clairement marquer qu'on peu les renommer( donner un titre) ..  de plus par rapport a l'exportation : est ce qu'on perd en qualité ? les photos on une taille max ? ( le but étant de les traiter en raw avec filterstorm )de les exporter dans l'application photo de l'ipad ( si nécessaire pour le transfert vers le mac ) ou directement de les exporter ( via un ftp ,dropbox ou itunes via le cable si possible ???) vers le mac . 
En fin ces logiciel permettent d'organiser un classement via les donné IPTC , est ce que iphoto sera les utiliser ou uniquement aperture 3 ? 
merci pour vos réponses ...


----------



## edou68 (12 Août 2011)

persnne ne connait ces applications de photo sur ipad ? n'est il pas possible de rappatrier les photo  de l'ipad sur iphoto ?


----------



## Gwen (12 Août 2011)

Perso, je n'ai jamais trouvé de logiciel de gestion de photo de ce type. Il y a des centaines de logiciels de filtres photos, mais rien pour des choses aussi basiques que ce tu cherches


----------



## edou68 (12 Août 2011)

salut 
j'ai envoyer un mail au développeur  de filterstorm qui me semblait le plus complet ( filterstorm pro version ! ) d'après les tuto du site on peu effectivement exporter depuis sa librairie crée dans l'application des photos avec une dimension max de 22mp pou l'ipad 2 ou 7,5 pour l'ipad 1 . la qualité du fichier JPeg peut être ajusté aussi . De plus l'application permet de créer comme sous aperture des projets de regroupement de photo en les nommant et tagant via IPTC . On peu récupérer les photos de l'application soit en les envoyant vers dropbox flickr ( je sais pas si il gère un compte pro avec les tag et tout compatible ! ) et ftp et l'application photo de l'iphone soit en allant dans itunes dans application de l'ipad et copier le dossier des photos ! . J'ai demander si le renaomage effectuer sous l'application et l'organisation pouvait être synchroniser si export vers iphoto ou aperture. Donc pur la qualité de la photo a moins quelle soit altérer lors de l'import elle devrait être la même quand ne passant pas par l'ipad .... je vous tient au courant si réponse au mail il y a .....


----------



## edou68 (12 Août 2011)

alors pour de futurs lecteur du sujet ou gwen , j'ai trouver la solution : 
le développeur de filterstorm ma repondu : renommer ses photos , les retoucher , et les exporter vers le mac est possible , les photos renommé resteront nommé tel quelles sur iphoto ou aperture ( via sync par dropbox , ftp , ou itunes ), il n'y a effctiveemnt pas de perte de qualité en passant par l'ipad , mais si vous créer des album cette organisation ne sera pas conservé par iphoto ou aperture . Néanmoins, l'application est la prochaine mise a jour est presque terminé apparement et elle possèdera un synchronisation vers aperture 3 et lightroom directement implanté , pour pouvoir conserver la création d'album sur filterstorm via ipad sur le mac ! Voila donc avec filterstorm l'ipad remplace presque un portable lorsque vous baroudez avec votre réflex ...... 
pour info il existe plein de videos tutoriels  sur le site officiel et des discussion a propos de cette application sur macrumors.


----------



## Gwen (12 Août 2011)

Excellent. Merci pour l'info. Je suis en train de réinstaller ce logiciel sur mon iPhone et mon iPad pour le retester. 

Merci du tuyau en tout cas.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Août 2011)

perso, photographe de marriage et de scéne, j'utilise mon ipad pour vider les cartes. Ensuite, j'utilise photosmith pour trier, noter, faire des collections, qui seront ensuite synchroniser avec Lightroom en rentrant à la maison

Filterstorm pro me permet de faire quelques retouches rapides pour faire une demi de rendu à un client, mais en aucun cas il n'est possible de retoucher précisément sur l'Ipad déjà, l'écran ne peut pas être étalonné, donc à partir de là cela interdit toute retouche précise des couleurs ensuite, les sélections au doigts, ainsi que les possibilité de retouches proposées en font vraiment un outil de dépannage

Et enfin, la ram limitée ne permet pas de traiter rapidement ses raw Déjà testé, l'export d'un RAW en JPEG d'une image prend presque une minute, ingérable avec les séries de 500 photos d'un concert ou de 1000 photos d'un mariage...


----------



## edou68 (18 Août 2011)

merci de l'avis moumou


----------

